# How do I hook up my 811 to Series 2 TiVo?



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

Is there an online manual somewhere?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Use the S-video or composite outputs to the inputs of the Tivo. 

If you have OTA channels mapped into the 811, you may not be able to direct tune them using the Tivo. On my HTPC, whether I use the Media Center software or the Pinnacle Studio software, neither will not allow me to preface a direct channel entry with a 0. For example digital ota channel 13.1 is entered on the 811 as 0131.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason, I have just ordered an HP Mediacenter PC, can the mediacenter PC control the 921?


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Use the S-video or composite outputs to the inputs of the Tivo.
> 
> If you have OTA channels mapped into the 811, you may not be able to direct tune them using the Tivo. On my HTPC, whether I use the Media Center software or the Pinnacle Studio software, neither will not allow me to preface a direct channel entry with a 0. For example digital ota channel 13.1 is entered on the 811 as 0131.


I don't have a HTPC, only connecting the HD 811 and the TiVo to my Hitachi 61SWX10B. What are OTA channels? And how do you map them?

I have the 811 hooked to the TV with composite cables, and out from the 811 to the TiVo with S-video, but the TiVo can't change channels because it's only receiving the current channel on the 811.

How do I input the HD signal from the 811 to the Tivo (which doesn't have HD inputs)?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

langlin said:


> Jason, I have just ordered an HP Mediacenter PC, can the mediacenter PC control the 921?


The HP MC runs Win XP Media Center edition which is the OS I am running. AFAIK the IR remote codes are the same for the 811 vs any other DP model E* box, so it should be able to control it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

slackeyed said:


> I don't have a HTPC, only connecting the HD 811 and the TiVo to my Hitachi 61SWX10B. What are OTA channels? And how do you map them?
> 
> I have the 811 hooked to the TV with composite cables, and out from the 811 to the TiVo with S-video, but the TiVo can't change channels because it's only receiving the current channel on the 811.
> 
> How do I input the HD signal from the 811 to the Tivo (which doesn't have HD inputs)?


I realize you said Tivo 2 not HTPC, I was just using it as an example that I am PVR'ing off an 811.

Channel selection, well you wouldn't be changing the Tivo channel, the 811 is the tuner in this setup. I do not know for certain if the Tivo's can control the 811 via IR blaster. There are others in here that have a Tivo 2 setup with a 811, perhaps they will jump into the comment. If not you will have to setup the Tivos manual timer and also set an autotune timer on the 811. Also, keep in mind though that the resolution of your recordings will be Standard Definition picture resolution.

OTA stands for Over The Air, ie using the 811's 8VSB OTA tuner with a TV Antenna to receive off air local NTSC or ATSC TV broadcast transmissions.

Mapping them, if you have a TV antenna connected, menu 6-1-5, scan Digital, Save. Mapping brings these channels into the receivers Electronic Program Guide.


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I realize you said Tivo 2 not HTPC, I was just using it as an example that I am PVR'ing off an 811.
> 
> Channel selection, well you wouldn't be changing the Tivo channel, the 811 is the tuner in this setup. I do not know for certain if the Tivo's can control the 811 via IR blaster. There are others in here that have a Tivo 2 setup with a 811, perhaps they will jump into the comment. If not you will have to setup the Tivos manual timer and also set an autotune timer on the 811. Also, keep in mind though that the resolution of your recordings will be Standard Definition picture resolution.


I hope the blaster works..



> OTA stands for Over The Air, ie using the 811's 8VSB OTA tuner with a TV Antenna to receive off air local NTSC or ATSC TV broadcast transmissions.


No OTA channels at my casa--rural only....



> Mapping them, if you have a TV antenna connected, menu 6-1-5, scan Digital, Save. Mapping brings these channels into the receivers Electronic Program Guide.


So in my case, no TV antenna, no mapping?

Thanks for your help, i'm a noob at this, I thought I would get some value out of my TiVo, but I guess I should've taken the upgrade from the 811 to the one with the DVR capability. It seems to be a pain to set two timers, and then I lose my season pass ability...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

slackeyed said:


> I hope the blaster works..No OTA channels at my casa--rural only....So in my case, no TV antenna, no mapping?
> 
> Thanks for your help, i'm a noob at this, I thought I would get some value out of my TiVo, but I guess I should've taken the upgrade from the 811 to the one with the DVR capability. It seems to be a pain to set two timers, and then I lose my season pass ability...


No problem, newbies are welcome here. I dug up a few old threads for you. The first thread a user states he is controlling his 811 with a Tivo, so it looks like your in luck. If you have questions on how he made it work, send him an email or PM, I think you'll most find people here willing to help you out.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44379

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41614

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=34754

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=33292

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31286

Answer to your second question,

No, you are correct, if you don't have an antenna setup there is no need to map. However, if you get local tv networks through Dish, the 811 can display them in the 2-99 channel range. Again, this would be an issue for me because channel 13 direct entered into the 811 would be 0130. But the local channels on dish are also available in the 7000-9000 range so that should get you around the quirk I am speaking of.

Hope this helps.


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

Jason, thanks for that..

What is LiL?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

slackeyed said:


> Jason, thanks for that..
> 
> What is LiL?


LiL stands for Local in Local, this is the term used for local channels from your DMA that are provided to you via satellite subscription.


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

So last night I record the encore broadcast of HBO's "Rome". I set my 811 on a timer to turn to HBO E automatically, then I set the TiVo to record any show at that time slot, since HBO E is not detected as one of my channels by TiVo, so I pick "Cops". 

Now the show starts and I realize that "Cops" is a 30 minute show, and "Rome" is one hour. So at 9:30 I run down to the basement and manually record the Tivo for the 2nd half hour of "Cops".

I'm watching Rome in horrible PQ and sound, realizing that "Rome" broadcasts on HBOHD. Why oh why didn't I listen to the dude at the Satellite store?

I'm sure they won't credit me for my 811 to upgrade to the DVR HD model. How much for the DVDR HD Dish network box?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

slackeyed said:


> I'm sure they won't credit me for my 811 to upgrade to the DVR HD model. How much for the DVDR HD Dish network box?


Some retailers will give you some credit for a trade in. Do you own the 811 or are you leasing it? The 942 would be the model you would want. Some have found a way to lease it, but if you were to buy as an existing customer the going price is around $699. Dish Depot offers a $75 credit on 811's. http://www.dishdepot.com/receivers.jsp


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Do you own the 811 or are you leasing it?


Leasing.

I just got my installation a couple weeks ago, we just moved in 1st week of August.

I went into Tobin Satellite in Cobleskill, NY and spent about a half hour going over my options. I got the 811 for the basement, a 522 for the living room and for daughter's room, and what I thought would be a 510 in the bedroom.

The day after the somewhat sloppy install (drill shavings, excess cable, no phone line installed in the basement, he put the 522 in the TV stand which is so small that the doors would not close) I noticed that the box in the bedroom didn't have DVR capability.

I called down there to the store and the owner denied that I asked for DVR in the bedroom. He hemmed and hawed about exchanging it for the 522, told me that the store buys them. After he hesitated, he told me he would call Dish and call me back. He called me with the old "Whew, good thing you called me right away, or we wouldn't have been able to do it."

Install on Saturday, I called him on Monday?!? So needless to say, I'm leasing all 3 boxes. Am I at the mercy of the broker?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

slackeyed said:


> Leasing.
> 
> I just got my installation a couple weeks ago, we just moved in 1st week of August.
> 
> ...


Not sure about leasing thru a retailer, since there are many in the forum I hope one of them can help you with the details. I am leasing a 522 directly from Dish. AFAIK I don't have a commitment, so If I do not want to keep it I send it back. Of course I wouldn't get the setup fee back. I would call Dish directly, tell them your leasing, and want to understand the T&C's better. Tell them you made a mistake and want a 942 instead of the 811. Perhaps they can help? 1-800-333-3474.


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the phone #. A couple days after the install, the store sent me a welcome letter telling me NOT to call Dish in case of technical issues. 

Does this mean that this company is simply responsible for the repairs on the boxes they bought and are leasing to me?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

slackeyed said:


> Thanks for the phone #. A couple days after the install, the store sent me a welcome letter telling me NOT to call Dish in case of technical issues.
> 
> Does this mean that this company is simply responsible for the repairs on the boxes they bought and are leasing to me?


I have never gone through a retailer so I really don't know the answer. However, I do know that tech calls are encouraged to go to the number listed on page 3? of the sys info screen. Which is probably your retailers number. It don't see any harm to call and ask.


----------

